# Swing-GUI-Builder: JBuilder, NetBeans oder Visual Editor?



## ak (5. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute,

welcher Gui-Builder für Swing ist der Beste?
Der vom JBuilder, Netbeans oder der VisualEditor von Eclipse oder ...?
Ich denke der VisualEditor von Eclipse ist noch nicht ganz fertig, da er laut der Eclipse Sonderausgabe vom Java Magazin noch nicht für GridBagLayouts geignet ist. Den Gui-Builder vom JBuilder probiere ich gerade aus, der scheint ganz gut zu sein. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar empfehlungen oder Vergleiche für mich.

P.S. Eclipse die IDE meiner Wahl, aber das manuelle Schreiben von umfangreichen Oberflächen empfinde ich als so belastend, dass ich nicht auf einen guten Gui-Builder verzichten möchte. Ich würde also auch mit zwei IDE's arbeiten.


----------



## Roar (5. Sep 2004)

ich verschieb das mal nach IDEs und Tools

edit: dito zu reality


----------



## Reality (5. Sep 2004)

Ausprobieren.
Der GUI-Bilder von JBuilder ist zwar gut, erzeugt aber jede Menge Müll-Code. Ich glaube, das ist bei jedem GUI-Builder mehr oder weniger der Fall.
Ich persönlich schreibe lieber selbst die GUI. So aufwendig finde ich das nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Grizzly (5. Sep 2004)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ich denke der VisualEditor von Eclipse ist noch nicht ganz fertig, da er laut der Eclipse Sonderausgabe vom Java Magazin noch nicht für GridBagLayouts geignet ist.[...]



Der Visual Editor kommt allgemein mit einigen Sachen nicht zurecht. Leider. Soviel ich weiss, ist er auch nur eine Referenz-Implementation. Es gibt anscheinend schon kommerziellen GUI Designer als Eclipse PlugIn.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Ich würde mal einen Blick auf folgende Seite werfen:

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugins.jsp?category=UI


----------



## ak (6. Sep 2004)

Der vom JBuilder generierte Code ist schon in Ordnung, und da es den Gui-Builder auch in der kostenlosen Version des JBuilders gibt, bin ich mit dem schon ganz zufrieden. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mit dem GuiBuilder nur die Oberflächenelemente einfüge und positioniere. Das Zuweisen von Events oder mehrsprachigen Texten (setText) über ResourceBundles mache ich per Hand.

Heute Abend werde ich mir mal das Jigloo-Eclipse-Plugin anschauen, welchen ja für noncommercial-use kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Pantoffelheld (7. Sep 2004)

Verwende auch Jigloo, kann's nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## ak (7. Sep 2004)

Also mit dem Jigloo-Gui-Builder komme ich nicht zurecht, kann ich derzeit nicht empfehlen. Naja es wäre auch etwas naiv zu denken, dass eine kleine Opensource-Gruppe einen besseren Gui-Builder erstellt als Borland. Ich schaue mir mal weitere Eclipse-Plugins an.


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja es wäre auch etwas naiv zu denken, dass eine kleine Opensource-Gruppe einen besseren Gui-Builder erstellt als Borland. Ich schaue mir mal weitere Eclipse-Plugins an.



 :autsch: stimmt, genauso naiv wie zu denken dass eine gruppe von geeks es schaffen köntne ein besseres betriebssystem zu bauen als Microsoft, ne?


----------



## Reality (8. Sep 2004)

@ak: eclipse ist auch ein OpenSource Projekt. Genauso wie Apache, KDE, MySQL, PHP, Oracle usw.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ak: eclipse ist auch ein OpenSource Projekt. Genauso wie Apache, KDE, MySQL, PHP, Oracle usw.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Reality


Da kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen.

Mittlerweile ist Eclipse zwar ein Open-Source-Projekt, allerdings war es das nicht immer.

Außerdem ist Oracle ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Open-Source-Projekt.


----------



## Reality (8. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem ist Oracle ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Open-Source-Projekt.


OK, aber mit Java implementiert. Ist ja fast dasselbe.  

Liebe Grüße
Real

PS: Ich weiss, dass Java nicht OpenSource ist.


----------



## ak (8. Sep 2004)

Leute,
ich redete von einer "kleinen OpenSource-Gruppe". Alle Opensource-Projekte welche wirklich gut sind, haben eine oder mehrere finanzstarke Firmen im Hintergrund. Siehe Eclipse, mySQL, verschiedene Linuxdistributionen. Wer hinter Apache, Tomcat sowie JBoss steht weiss ich nicht, bei JBoss floss aber auch eine Menge Geld von Firmen.


----------



## joschika77 (10. Sep 2004)

Gibt es die plugins für Visuell Editor & oder Jigloo-Gui-Builder  auch für die 3.1 Version?
Wenn ja wie binde ich die ein?Habe bis jetzt die GUI immer selbst geschrieben.
Wollte es mal anders probieren.Vielleicht ist man mit den Editoren schneller.
Mit dem JBuilder habe ich schon mal rumgespielt, aber der schreibt wirklich viel
Müll-Code.

MfG Ronn


----------



## ak (12. Sep 2004)

Habe mir jetzt mal den Gui-Builder von Netbeans 3.6 angeschaut. Er produziert beim GridBag-Layout zwar übersichtlicheren Code als der JBuilder aber an den Komfort und die Funktionalität eines JBuilders kommt er nicht ran.
Da ich derzeit keine kostenpflichtigen Gui-Builder testen möchte, verwende ich jetzt den des JBuilders und kann ihn empfehlen.


----------

